# debridement adhesions knee



## scooter1 (May 10, 2012)

The Doctor is going to do a knee manipulation and an open debridement of 
adhesions/scar tissue.

I know the codes for arthroscopic, but this is open. 
Can I charge 27570 for the manipulation and then maybe 27331 for the debridement
of adhesions/scar tissue ?

I am at a loss and would appreciate suggestions.
Thank you


----------

